# oversized cocker spaniel



## lilmrspanda (Jun 19, 2012)

has Anyone Else had a over sized cocker spaniel??
we have had the same breed over a number of years but only had one male dog before jasper called blue who needed to be put down at 5 months on boxing day so he was still a puppy we have had two Female's the same breed and just put it down to him being A (male) for being longer and Slimier as our girls were Small and Chubby

*Jasper as a puppy (10 -12 weeks old *


















jasper within the last 3 years 



































We brought our lovely "Cocker spaniel" 4 years ago off a breeder ( family home ) 
and he Came with a kg reg ( proven cocker spaniel breed ) the first thing we noticed when we got him home is how big his paws was and just thought it was cute in size he was no bigger than the other (female puppy that was there at the time ) but as he has gotten older ( his length is a lot longer than other male dogs of his breed ) and he is more Slimier than most males of the same breed we often put this down to how much he runs about at First) his mum was long an thin like also.

Could he be part springer ? he is just so larger than the Rest I have came across and people always Comment on his Size

Love My big soft cocker anyhow he's my world I just Find it odd that he is a lot bigger than the male dogs i have saw


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 19, 2012)

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/420276_2608127574516_1163369509_n.jpg[/IMG
the two men in my life

when I have gave him a cutt

[IMG]http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/427483_2686602496340_494072582_n.jpg


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 19, 2012)

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/420276_2608127574516_1163369509_n.jpg


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Cockers and Springers used to be born to the same litters. It has been a great length of time since this 'type' was separated into different breeds but Cockers will still throwback to the Springer type on occasion. I don't know if your dog has Springer mixed in recently and the papers are incorrect or if it is a throwback - both could be possibilities.

Keep in mind that I've known of a 12 pound female and a 16 pound male that threw a pup that ended up 26 pounds. There was not a dog that size in their pedigree for the 5 gens back that were traced . . . so sometimes linebackers just 'arrive' in a litter.

I also know of littermate Papillons that ranged from from 6 to 14 pounds in adulthood, with one bruiser of a male thrown up. The occasional large pup shows up in many breeds.

CC


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

He looks a full cocker to me


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

He looks full cocker to me too. Just to say they do vary in size from tiny ones to bigger ones, sure there is a breed standard but not all cockers fit the breed standard. 

I have met in the past a woman who had what she thought was a cocker spaniel. She was much taller than mine and her feathering was much less. I questioned her and she had definitely bought a cocker, but she had come from the dog place in Manchester where they have lots of breeds for sale. Anyway up shot was she decided to write a letter to the breeder and she got a reply. The reply showed that she was in fact from a springer and cocker mating but he had told the Manchester dog place what the pups were, it was them that had sold them as cocker spaniels.
There is a cocker spaniel forum on the internet if you are still not sure which I can give you the name of, but again looking at your boy he looks all cocker to me.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't know if this has any relevence on the situation but here goes.I have Border Terriers they are about the same height as a cocker but a completely different body structure.I have been told that 15 inches is tall for a Border Terrier and is regarded as absolute maximum height for the show ring.I had an absolute beast of a dog,he was 15 3/4 inches tall and i spoke to someone who had been breeding for 30 years and what i was told was that in my breed they are trying to breed smaller and every so often you would get one that was way too large simply because Mother Nature would try and get things back to the way they originally were.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks full cocker to me. What height is he to the withers when stood square? My springers, who are tall for the breed, measure 22 inches for a comparison.


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi I have 2 Show type Cockers a bitch and a Male, as Pups my girl was the biggest in her litter , he was a smaller pup but average sized for the breed, she is now perfect size according to the breed standard and he is slightly taller, also the correct height, even though he isn't much taller than her he appears to be a larger dog all round, not in weight etc he is lean and muscular where as she is more cobby, there is not a lot as I say in actual size difference he just generally seems bigger? Your lovely boy looks all Cocker to me and a very handsome boy at that, he may just be tall for the breed but that doesn't really mean anything, I know of some very small Cockers , they are still Cockers x


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

I have show type cockers too and they all vary in size, Autumn being my smallest (liver roan & tan) Daisy my biggest (orange roan) I think it just depends on the lines they come from.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

There's a very large, leggy cocker I see sometimes at agility shows; he's about the size of a smallish collie and comptetes at 'large' height - ie he's over 43cm at the withers.


----------



## jussy (Sep 20, 2012)

He looks like a full cocker to me. I have tiny cocker girl but my cocker boy is very
tall and thin. He is often mistaken for a springer,but his def a working cocker. Your boy is beautiful. ) xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

he looks like a working cocker to me  very similar to one we meet on our walks


----------

